# Why did CBS-HD change sats?



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

Apparently last week Dish moved CBS-HD (9483) from Echostar 3 to Rainbow 1. Both are at the 61.5 location. However, because of my location (Caribbean), I cannot receive Rainbow 1.

I have contacted Dish about this but I suspect the response will not be satisfactory (if I even get a response).

Does anyone know why Dish did this, or if this move is temporary?


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

FrequentFlyer said:


> Apparently last week Dish moved CBS-HD (9483) from Echostar 3 to Rainbow 1. Both are at the 61.5 location. However, because of my location (Caribbean), I cannot receive Rainbow 1.
> 
> I have contacted Dish about this but I suspect the response will not be satisfactory (if I even get a response).
> 
> Does anyone know why Dish did this, or if this move is temporary?


What part of the Caribbean are you?Because I'am in Puerto Rico and I getting CBSHD(tp17).


----------



## RickD (Apr 23, 2002)

He is not the only one...I am on St. Croix and cannot receive with a 6' dish!!!


----------



## FrequentFlyer (Sep 22, 2004)

technoguy said:


> What part of the Caribbean are you?Because I'am in Puerto Rico and I getting CBSHD(tp17).


US Virgin Islands. Apparently that distance from Puerto Rico is just enough to take us out of Rainbow 1's footprint.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I'm another disgruntled DishNetwork customer on St. Croix.
I spent several hundred dollars to install an antenna dedicated to 61.5 for CBSHD only. I was happy with that as apx 75% of my HD content came from there.
It would have been easier to accept this loss if E* had sent some thugs and ripped my system out of the ground. It's gone either way. But now I have to look at a useless antenna everytime I go outside.
I guess that's Mr. Ergan's way of telling me (a customer since 12/97) Merry frigin' Christmas.
-rant mode off.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Jim, I assume that your avatar is the typical view outside your window there in paradise. If so, what are you doing watching television? :lol:


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Good to see you again too; Richard.:grin: 
I guess it's time to stop lurking and start pestering you again.:uglyhamme


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

I didnt see an actual reason posted, so I'll throw in my opinion 

CBS-E HD was moved because they are testing NYC HD locals on TP 17 and 19 on R-1. They removed the old CBS-E HD feed from E3 in order to uplink ESPN2HD in its place. 

I do not think the NYC locals will move from TP 17 and 19. Sorry guys


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

hokieengineer said:


> I do not think the NYC locals will move from TP 17 and 19. Sorry guys


Assuming that this is true has anyone heard any talk about repositioning R1 so everyone is in the footprint?
I pay the same amount for service as anyone in the continuous US. I should be guaranteed the same programing!


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

technoguy said:


> What part of the Caribbean are you?Because I'am in Puerto Rico and I getting CBSHD(tp17).


I'm in PR. can you get CBSHD at T17?

How and what size dish, I lost it as well.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> I'm in PR. can you get CBSHD at T17?
> 
> How and what size dish, I lost it as well.


I have a 4' for echo 3,and I Install dishes


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

hokieengineer said:


> I didnt see an actual reason posted, so I'll throw in my opinion
> 
> CBS-E HD was moved because they are testing NYC HD locals on TP 17 and 19 on R-1. They removed the old CBS-E HD feed from E3 in order to uplink ESPN2HD in its place.
> 
> I do not think the NYC locals will move from TP 17 and 19. Sorry guys


Once the other NYC HD locals are up & running, what do you think are the chances that those of us living in White areas, currently receiving CBS-HD (NY Channel 2) will be able to receive them? We're already paying for Distant Locals.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

moman19 said:


> Once the other NYC HD locals are up & running, what do you think are the chances that those of us living in White areas, currently receiving CBS-HD (NY Channel 2) will be able to receive them? We're already paying for Distant Locals.


If you qualify for CBS-HD, it is very likely you would also qualify for the rest of the National HDs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

(Except the O&O CBS markets exception.)

JL


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> (Except the O&O CBS markets exception.)
> 
> JL


I'm in a White area. No O&Os to be had. That's how I get CBS-HD now along with Distant (SD) Locals and the HD bundle.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That's good.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> (Except the O&O CBS markets exception.)
> 
> JL


O&O is how I qualified for CBSHD. Anyone in a network's O&O will qualify for the corresponding National feed unless they are also served by a secondary non-O&O station.

I am served by Philadelphia (primary market) and NY (both O&O) so I would qualify for all National feeds except UPN.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> O&O is how I qualified for CBSHD. Anyone in a network's O&O will qualify for the corresponding National feed unless they are also served by a secondary non-O&O station.
> 
> I am served by Philadelphia (primary market) and NY (both O&O) so I would qualify for all National feeds except UPN.


IIRC the new law isn't as kind. Subs before last December's bill signing are grandfathered but getting distant digital signals now falls under more rules set by congress.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> IIRC the new law isn't as kind. Subs before last December's bill signing are grandfathered but getting distant digital signals now falls under more rules set by congress.
> 
> JL


What are the new rules regarding National feeds? As far as I can tell, if you are served ONLY by O&O there is no restriction on being offered a National feed.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The time zone rule comes to mind - you can't get programming via digital distants that airs before your local stations air the programming - but that only affects the left half of the country and not AK/HI.

JL


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> The time zone rule comes to mind - you can't get programming via digital distants that airs before your local stations air the programming - but that only affects the left half of the country and not AK/HI.
> 
> JL


That's probably another reason there is a CBSHD-E (NY) and CBSHD-W (LA).


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> The time zone rule comes to mind - you can't get programming via digital distants that airs before your local stations air the programming - but that only affects the left half of the country and not AK/HI.
> 
> JL


Does that not apply to O&O? I'm in Denver and am getting both East and West CBS feeds (West feed is great when trying to set up a timer for Cold Case - after the football game).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Levin said:


> Does that not apply to O&O? I'm in Denver and am getting both East and West CBS feeds (West feed is great when trying to set up a timer for Cold Case - after the football game).


According to what is currently on Dish's website, there a 2 methods to qualify for CBSHD (and presumably the other network's nationals when available):

1. Live in one of the 17 O&O markets AND not be in range of a Non-O&O (unless granted a waiver).

or

2. Live in a qualified White Area.


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

technoguy said:


> I have a 4' for echo 3,and I Install dishes


I have a 1.1m dish which had enough signal (65) for tp2.

With my 1.1m dish I'm missing on tp 1,3,5,7,9,and 17

Will this 4' work?, if so I will be looking for a dish


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> According to what is currently on Dish's website, there a 2 methods to qualify for CBSHD (and presumably the other network's nationals when available):
> 
> 1. Live in one of the 17 O&O markets AND not be in range of a Non-O&O (unless granted a waiver).
> 
> ...


Is there a map any where that shows the white areas. I know I have to be in one for everything but CBS and ABC.


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> I have a 1.1m dish which had enough signal (65) for tp2.
> 
> With my 1.1m dish I'm missing on tp 1,3,5,7,9,and 17
> 
> Will this 4' work?, if so I will be looking for a dish


works for me and other people I help with, just need to work a liltte harder to do the correct allin.


----------

